# Spanish Trail Scout Reservation - Tips & Tricks



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

OK. I spend all of my time in salt & brackish water targeting salwater species, so I really have no knowledge about freshwater fishing.

We are heading to the Spanish Trail Scout Reservation (Camp Euchee) in a couple of weeks and I really want to put somescouts on some fish. We plan tofish from canoes, unless there is somewhere good to bank fish from.

Anyway, does anyone have any tips or tricks that they can share about the area? Help clue me in so that I can put these scouts on some fish!

I know that I'm gonna have to re-rig all of my stuff on light line (6# test??) and invest in some new tackle too.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

are you doing the fam camp? If so, don't expect a whole lot. They limited you as to how far you could paddle out with the canoe and you had to have an adult for every kid in the canoe. I went last year and I'm pretty sure I'm remembering it correctly.

The first thing I would do is call the scout office and ask them about fishing and, in particularly, fishing during fam camp. See how, and if, you will be limited and then go from there. Also, they'll be able to tell you what you will be fishing for and which will help out in you answers from the forum.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I go to that lake all the time when Im working at Euchee doing OA workdays and working family camp and I must say that lake is pretty much empty. To get any fish at all you need to paddle over to the camp Jambo side of the lake and throw some bait along the overhung bank over there.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I always found that lake hard to fish. Any kid with a snoopy pole, using hotdogs for bait seemed to be able to out fish any Bass Master fishing pro !!

Anyhow, its been years ( by that I mean about 10 ) since I fished that lake, but I had the best luck to the North of the Jambo water front area, along the East bank of that finger. I suspect this is the over hanging bank that Cornflake was talking about.

I also had some good luck in the 2 coves directly north of the Euchee waterfront area, coming around the East side of the lake, up to Whipple Circle.

If you are going up there on a large event, I would hang up any ideas of catching fish in those coves. The only time I saw fish in there was after the summer camp season, and when the camp was empty.

I have never seen any fish East of the Foot bridge, and not many at all on any of the Western shore.

Good Luck with the fishing !! Post some reports if ya can !! I have seen some quality fish in there, just tough to get them to commit to the hook !!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

All - thanks for the feedback. Sounds like it may be a good weekend to leave the tackle at the house.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know why those ponds aren't stocked


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Camp Euchee is to stinkin cheap


----------

